# Purple peacock, hap, or mbunas??????



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

Are there purple cichlids?

are some by chance? the blue area intersects with red alot on a cichlid to make purple.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Aceis have a purple'ish body.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

Iodotropheus sprengerae "rusty" is purplish,lavender


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

here's an old pic of one of my acei


----------



## KraKstar (Aug 15, 2011)

i was under the impression that -Cynotilapia Afra "Lupingu" A.K.A.-Purple Lupingu, it was somewhat a blue purple but i havent owned them or seen them at the LFS. i wanted them cuz i want a purple cichlid too, but got BB Chilumba Zebras instead.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Lab sp mbamba males are a light purple with black bars...


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think Aulonocara lwanda almost looks like it's dark purple.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Borleyi


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Lab. sp. "hongi"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1911


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Lemon Jake is purple and yellow. Hongis are purple and orange.


----------

